# Asian American considering Cape Town



## Larry Parker (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello,

I am an Asian American of mixed ancestry ( Half White/ Half Asian) and I am considering moving to Cape Town and I have the following questions:

1. How would an Asian ( Chinese looking person) be treated by

A. South African Whites

B. South African blacks


2. What is the entrepreneurial climate like in South Africa?

3. If you are a self employed person in South Africa, what has your experience with the business visa been like? Did you apply under the regular capitalization requirement or the special "capital waiver program"? 

Any assistance would be tremendously appreciated,

Thanks


----------

